# Croton Ink



## longneck (Aug 31, 2006)

was talk to old man down the street from my mom's about places to dig or old dumps           and said he had a few bottles he had found when he was out run the dump        the gave me 7 bottles and this was the best of the 7       it works well for me i like inks of all kind but by far this is the best one i think it a keeper         would like any info (taz) if there is any  out there let  me know and the value would be ok but not needed []


----------



## longneck (Aug 31, 2006)

here's a pic of the bottum looks like a pontil to me but not real sure ???????????


----------



## longneck (Aug 31, 2006)

here's one of the neck shows alittle color looks like it's dark green ?        would like all info on this one love having it       wish it was a dug bottle but i plan on keeping it     well  hope you guys like the pic and the bottle      got to fly later [][]





 GOOD DIGGING TO ALL......


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 31, 2006)

WOW, a pontil with a paper label.  You got the $#it there!!  And I thought the full tipper Skrip in the box I found the other day in a barn was cool.  Lucky dog[]


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 31, 2006)

OH MAN thats a real beauty there. That one has to be worth a chunk of change.


----------



## earlyglass (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice bottle. Does the label give any indication of where this merchant is from? My initial reaction is that it is a Mount Vernon Glassworks, NY piece circa 1830s. That dark murky glass and this type of globby top are characteristics that I have seen regularly from this area. It could be a NH, but that is my second choice. Is there any embossing? Sometimes these utilitarian pieces had numeral and letters on the base. Anyways, it is nice to find such an early piece with a label, and that gives it additional value. Naturally, I would be interested in (as would others) if you decide to part with it.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Mike O (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Longneck, That is a really nice pontiled ink! What else did he give you? And was he able to give you any dump locations? You know what you were after in the 1st place?[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 31, 2006)

WOW! What a fine old ink!! John I scoured all my  ink and stoddard reference books and zip, it sure does have that stoddard/new england look! I would like to look over the label for further clues to identify the maker, any embossing on it?  Many times druggist/doctors would put up inks for a sideline so being a paper label only much info is lost, make sure you dont display your bottle in a window because the sun will bleach out the label. As far as value goes collectors will pay almost anything for a one of a kind! [] Thanks for sharing! I am green with envy or should I say olive! lol Taz


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 31, 2006)

That sure is a nice pontiled ink you have there Longneck! I would love to see a picture of the other bottles that you got too.

 ~~Tom


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey John, That is tooooo cool. A pontil anything with a paper lable is a great find.


----------



## Shagnasty (Aug 31, 2006)

hello all         i thought i would post some label pics for longneck  (his computer is down[])    unfortunately there is no embossing at all


----------



## Shagnasty (Aug 31, 2006)

left side


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice and I think the "Entered according to an act of Congress" thing means US. Probably New England or at least Northeastern US about 1820 or so. earlyglass I think may be right on and knows way more than I do anyway.


----------



## Shagnasty (Aug 31, 2006)

timed out![]      here we go again       right side           this bottle is bad a$$![]    it is heavy and quite crude
 hopefully longneck can get the dump location from the old man     if he does   i feel a dirtflicker size hole comeing on![]

 let me know  if  different pics are needed    i can get better close ups of the label   if anyone wants them

 later     shagnasty


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 31, 2006)

What a Gift!  You owe that old dude BIG


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2006)

By the looks of the bottom and the pontil I'd say earlyer than 1820. More like 1800. That is just an awesome bottle.


----------



## Shagnasty (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks for the replys everyone!      it truely is an awesome bottle      thought i would throw a diff.  pic of the pontil
 up        it will cut your finger up in a second      sharp and rough    love it!!!!!!

 do you all really think its 1800 to 1820      if so it's the oldest piece of glass i have ever fingered!

 later       shagnasty


----------



## subsoil (Aug 31, 2006)

That piece just screams CRUDE...  

 Thanks for sharing, what a dream bottle, now find that dump! []

 ~SS


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2006)

The bottom reminds me of some of the early New England snuff bottles. Definately looks pre-1840s. If I just saw the label I would have guessed it was later. it should be researchable.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2006)

http://cdl.library.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/moa/pageviewer?ammem/coll=moa&root=/moa/usde/usde0031/&tif=00665.TIF&view=50&frames=1

 Here is a page from an 1852 doc that lists an ad for the ink. 
 From the United States Democratic Review , possibly a New York ink??? 

 Actually looking at it a little more it looks like Francis was part of the stationary firm Francis & Loutrel out of New York City. Your label is signed L. Francis for Lewis Francis.

 The question is when did they first start producing ink?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2006)

I see references for Francis and Loutrel from the 1850s to the 1876 exposition.
 I would guess the bottle was made sometime before Francis joined with Loutrel. Probably dating it around 1840s.


----------



## longneck (Sep 1, 2006)

here's the others bottles that was in the box of bottles the old man gave me with the pontil         nothing to great but there still nice               hope he has more boxes like to dig out              and for knowing were he found the pontil his has no cule junt in a dump when he was a kid      well here they are hope ypu all like them also


----------



## longneck (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry about the miss spelling and missing words               do this in the dark    well hope you like the post     and thanks to all for the replys        good digging to all and may they all come out all together 





 GOOD DIGGING TO ALL.........[]


----------



## huffmnd (Sep 1, 2006)

The only thing that I can say is WOW!!!!! If you get tired of it and want to pass it on and start a tradition of passing on a heck of a bottle to someone else I am more than willing to take that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Like I said WOW!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Matts on the right track for the label but remember, that's just the label. It could very well be a used bottle of something from some other time.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 1, 2006)

> left side


 
  Interesting to note the English spelling of "Colour" on the left side of the label, but the American spelling found in the advertisment Matt found...


  Ron


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 1, 2006)

The glass quality, color, and characteristic are very similar to other NY state utility bottles that I have. The early Mount Vernon Glassworks and Mt Pleasant Glass produced many utilitarian wares, and beverage type bottles. This is obviously a master ink, and is similar in character to the 8-sided utility that I am posting, same tubular pontil as well. I have also owned an E Waters master ink with a full label that has the same look and feel as this bottle. With Matt's research of a NY merchant having the same name and marketing the "Croton Ink" in the 1850s, I would say conclusively that this one is upstate NY, circa 1830s or 40s, prior to the partnership. Nice work Matt. 

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone know what croton ink is? The only thing I can find on croton is it's a colorful plant that they get an oil from. Dont know if that's what they made the ink from? The first references to croton ink I can find are from the 1830s.


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 1, 2006)

I just did some very quick research and found that Croton was a town just North of New York city, where the Hudson river meets the Croton river. So there is a town and river by the name of "Croton".   Mike


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I have heard my mom or dad use the term "croton oil" I will check with them this evening and see what I can come up with. 

 Croton Tiglium is a tree Cultivated in India and used for alot of different things.Google it up.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 1, 2006)

Is there any visible text left on the other paper label bottle?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 1, 2006)

Croton is a pretty  common house plant, I think I used to have one.
http://www.evergrowing.com/tips/croton.htm

 Dont know if they ever made ink from them. 

 saw this...
*Dragon's blood* is a bright red resin that is obtained from different species of four distinct plants genera _Croton_, _Dracaena_, _Daemonorops_, and _Pterocarpus_. The red resin was used in ancient times as varnish, medicine, and dyes. 

 I guess croton ink was probably made from the red dye.   it appears this plant is different than the  croton house plant (another species)


----------



## bearswede (Sep 1, 2006)

> different than the  croton house plant


 
  There's a Croton Punctatus, the Gulf Croton that grows mainly in the extreme southern US, but also as far north as Pennsylvania... It's a plain green plant, bit still has that "tropical" look to it...


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Ron, that Gulf Croton is a pain in the a$$ if it gets a foot hold. Good for land scaping though cause it's a weed like most other land scaping weeds around here.LoL

 Hey Matt, My mom says her aunt use lamp black and croton oil for ink. Says it was bad news to get on your skin because it burned and caused a rash. They also used it in very small doses to blow themselves out when constipated. Say it almost worked too well.[&:]


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm a chef by trade, and I do believe that crotons are what we put on Caesar salads


----------



## bearswede (Sep 2, 2006)

> I do believe that crotons are what we put on Caesar salads


 
  That's a RIOT, Bram!!

  I, too, am a chef... But I know that "croton" refers to the common cockroach... Good eatin' and probably makes good ink, too!!! ROR!!!


  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Sep 2, 2006)

> I'm a chef by trade, and I do believe that crotons are what we put on Caesar salads


 
 You mean those little rocks in salads?[:'(]




> I, too, am a chef... But I know that "croton" refers to the common cockroach... Good eatin' and probably makes good ink, too!!! ROR!!!


 
 Only good eatin if you pull off the legs first.[&:]


----------



## longneck (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey  thanks for all the replys                but from the sounds of things we all need to get together and fix some food      I to am a chef  have been for a few years now          do alittle digging fix some good food hang with friends         does it get any better then that  well and somthing to wash it all down with             well later


----------



## bearswede (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Brother... Welcome to the Brotherhood:

  BOTTLE DIGGIN' CHEFS ANONYMOUS

  Yowzza!!!

  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Sep 3, 2006)

HeHeHeHeHe......Thats a good one Ron. 

 Bram has seen me and Ron eat. Could get scary.


----------



## longneck (Sep 3, 2006)

hey guys              were do i get my membership card              and i work in a sports bar there can't be much out there  far as     eating that would scare me                well thanks for the replys   and the laughts               digg deep   and eat well     


 GOOD DIGING TO ALLL...........


----------



## longneck (Oct 4, 2006)

thought i would bring it back for one more look    and for the newbies


----------



## longneck (Jun 22, 2007)

hey everyone brought it back for one more look but this time it's up for sale  i would like to get 800 out of it or best offer     you can pm me or post your offer   it most go      thanks you for looking []
                                       longneck ( Joe)


----------



## portland med. man (Jun 24, 2007)

i saw the same ink with label and all on ebay a year or so ago... it is a new york pontil.... i do belive  it sold for some good money .... definately a rare one nice score....


----------

